# Legend Of Zelda Club!!



## Sage Orion

This is where you can chat anything Zelda!!

Any Zelda fans out there???

From the original Nintendo to Nintendo's Game Cube!!

Which Zelda and system do you like BEST??


----------



## Brian G Turner

This is definitely Bigmacscanlan territory. 

 Cormac, are you there?


----------



## Sage Orion

Is there anyone else out there who likes Zelda as much as I??Zelda Rocks!!!!!


----------



## Stormydreamer

I've only played Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, but that was enough to get me hooked. Ocarina of Time... there's a game that I could talk about for hours. Everything about it is so... perfect (there really is no other word for it!). The storyline, the characters, the graphics (even if they're outdated now).

Have any of you heard about the new game coming out in 2005 for Gamecube? Check the Ganon's Tower website...  it looks good...


----------



## Sage Orion

I got hooked the same way, dude!!  

I can't stop playing Smash Bros. either!!  

I love the Legend of Zelda!!  I love the characters and the challenges!!

So.....what do you think about the New one for Game Cube??

I think the cartoonic one sucks!  Link doesn't look cute in that one.

But, Soul Calibur Rocks!!!  I havn't played it yet, nor have the Game Cube,
but I played it at the game store and man its cool!!  The art and the graphics
are awesome!!!!


----------



## Stormydreamer

I really didn't mind the graphics so much in Wind Waker... I thought they were pretty nifty. They sort of fit the "Zelda theme", you know? Still, I haven't played it, because I was so disappointed that Link was a kid again. Silly, I know, but I have resolved to beat it before the new one comes out... gives me about a year... think I can do it? 

And yes, I'm really excited about the new gamecube game. The graphics look really good... I just hope the storyline is satisfying! Maybe a follow-up to Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask? I'd give anything to see Sheik again!


----------



## Sage Orion

I think you can do anything you put your heart, mind and soul into!!  

I can't wait to get a Game Cube and Soul Excalibur!!  

I bet I couldn't put it down once I start playing......I was in the game store
playing it for 2 hours!!    I guess I'll have to get it now before one of the
employees through me out for not buying anything.....LOL!!


----------



## naruto 2000

Sage Orion said:


> This is where you can chat anything Zelda!!
> 
> Any Zelda fans out there???
> 
> From the original Nintendo to Nintendo's Game Cube!!
> 
> Which Zelda and system do you like BEST??


 Hey Ilike the gamecube system best because Ilike the buttons to do stuff better


----------



## naruto 2000

Stormydreamer said:


> I really didn't mind the graphics so much in Wind Waker... I thought they were pretty nifty. They sort of fit the "Zelda theme", you know? Still, I haven't played it, because I was so disappointed that Link was a kid again. Silly, I know, but I have resolved to beat it before the new one comes out... gives me about a year... think I can do it?
> 
> And yes, I'm really excited about the new gamecube game. The graphics look really good... I just hope the storyline is satisfying! Maybe a follow-up to Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask? I'd give anything to see Sheik again!


 HEY man I have the new zelda game its preety fun. but sorry sheik is not in it but epona is. but you can name her what ever you want but hey tell me when you beat wind walker because I have  not and I have had it for 3 years.


----------



## naruto 2000

Hey everybody I am new here and of course I love the games zelda so much and can anybody give me tips for any zelda game please because I know it is gonna sound like I have just started liking zelda games but I have not beat any yet.                                    ps.no I have not just started liking zelda games Ihave liked them from when I was 4


----------



## naruto 2000

Sage Orion said:


> Is there anyone else out there who likes Zelda as much as I??Zelda Rocks!!!!!


  Hey dude I can tell you that I love zelda games. one whole part of my heart loves zelda games.I loved games zelda as long as I lived


----------



## Pyan

Naruto, you're coming perilously close to being regarded as a spammer...


----------



## naruto 2000

pyan said:


> Naruto, you're coming perilously close to being regarded as a spammer...


 what are you talking about Ijust came on to this site yesterday I am coming on here to talk about something  I like  like everybody else so please do not call me a  spammer


----------



## Link66

Hi my username is link66 and im a huge legend of zelda fan i have been playing zelda for 6 years. I have played the legend  zelda 1, zelda ocorina of time, Majora's Mask, zelda wind waker, zelda twilight princess, zelda hourglass and thats about it. Im new here so just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Link66

Hey naruto 2000 if you still havent beat it i can tell you how i beat that game.I have beat it like 3 three times and i have the new zelda game and Soul Excalibur 1 and 2 its fun.


----------



## WanderingWind

I love Zelda! I've been playing the game since I was about four years old. lol. I've played and beaten every single Zelda except for Majora's Mask which I couldn't get into for some reason. I tried playing it again about a year ago, and got bored about halfway through for some reason.


----------

